# Cat D4H



## pattyson (Dec 15, 2005)

Just got a 92' D4H. Any operators out there? What machine's you run? Im new to the dozing, I live on 40ac of hillside with lots of rocks and need a couple pads cut. so i thought id get this. I learn fast. Any tips on biding jobs and building pads and roads? 
Dave


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

The dozer I bought back in "87" was a D4H. EEEExcellant machine, :thumbsup: Good visability of the blade area while working it, quick response on the hydraulics, good grading machine, even if you have to do some bulk work, in short great all around machine to have for a dozer. Good luck with it. How many hrs. on it and hows the bottom % wise? As far as bidding jobs I'm sure if you're new to this type of work you'll get burned a few times untill you get some experience behind you in bidding, just try to go in by the hr. Road building there are to many specific variables from site to site to generalize, if you have a specific question there seems to be a great wealth of professionals in the ct forums here to help you. Again GOOD LUCK !
Joe


----------



## pattyson (Dec 15, 2005)

Joe your so right about the vizability from this thing. That was one of the major factors in getting this type. I just couldnt see the blade from a regular D4 or 5. or the Deere's and Case's but with the D4H I felt like I was in control with little to no exp. Well its got a lot of hours 11,000. Its got a newer motor with like 3000 hrs. The under carriage was redone and is about 80% .
The idlers are worn. It has a 6 way blade. no rippers though, but is plumed 4 ways i think. cost 27k
Dave


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Dave,
When I bought my D4H I didn't have much experience either, but after running other buddies JD550, International TD8, or reg.D4 it was like night and day what you could see and do with the machine. The steering controls are so easy along with the shift lever, great machine for final grading along foundations. Can't say enough about the machine, don't understand why they did away with it in thier lineup.
Joe


----------

